# Burn-out With a 55 gallon Barrel



## BandCollector (Feb 7, 2009)

Have done some reading on the sight about UDS's and since I acquired a 55 gal drum I am going to attempt a build.   In my research I read that to burn out a barrel all that has to be done is to build a hot fire in it.........is that all there is to it?   Any help would be appreciated.........I love this place!

Thanks,  John


----------



## rickw (Feb 7, 2009)

That's about it. I also wire wheeled my drum after the burn in. If it has a lining make sure you get all of it.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 7, 2009)

I burned one out the other day I got a good hot fire going in it then when it cooled I used a wire wheel on a drill to get it down to bare metal at that point I washed it dried it and painted the inside and I will now season it with bacon grease or Pam. You actually don't need to paint the inside you could just season it.


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 7, 2009)

If I choose to paint the inside should I use the high temp. paints that are made to refurbish outside grills?

Thanks,  John


----------



## ddave (Feb 7, 2009)

DON"T paint the inside.  It is not necessary nor is it particularly healthy.  Spray the insides with Pam or wipe it down with Crisco or bacon grease and fire it up.  After a couple of smokes with food, it will turn a nice glossy black.



Dave


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks DDave...........will do........I'm excited about my new project!


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 12, 2009)

Should the "Burn Out" be done before all the holes are drilled for the hardware or after?

Thanks,  John


----------



## sumosmoke (Feb 12, 2009)

From what I've seen, the burn out is done pre-drill. You're on a fun adventure with the UDS build. Keep us posted on the progress!


----------



## ddave (Feb 12, 2009)

You need to drill the intake holes first.  Gotta get some air to the fire.

Dave


----------



## rickw (Feb 12, 2009)

Yep, drill first.


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 13, 2009)

Dave and Rick,

Thank you ever so much...............Man I love this place!


----------

